# Warning to those doing first oil change on their Jetta



## petemx5 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just finished the first oil change on my daughter's 2019 Jetta, it took me three day. Based on some of the posts I found it seems to be a pretty common problem that the oil filters are tightened down so hard in the factory that they are very, _extremely _difficult to get off. I tried every filter wrench that I have (I typically do my own oil changes on my 2014 Jetta) and managed to only mangle the filter until it was all crumpled and cracked. I finally took the largest screw driver that I have and hammered it through the filter and, after bending the screw driver, hammered a 10 inch socket extension though instead. I turned the damn thing a full three quarter turn before it even began to come loose. The gasket had to be compressed to the thickness of a cigarette paper it was on so tight. 

One suggestion that I did read was to remove the filter while the engine is still hot, I guess that could potentially make the gasket softer, but it was too late for me. It's hard to heat the engine after you've already drained the oil and put holes in the filter.

Good luck.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

I wonder is temp is the reason why so many, across multiple makes, have issues removing filters. 

My stock filter came off easily. Obviously, I pulled my Jetta up on ramps after coming home from work. The only cooldown time was a few minutes to change clothes and to remove the under panel. Filter came off easily and used the same wrench I used on Fords, Toyotas, Dodges.... Pretty sure I used the common 2 or 3-jaw filter tool, similar to the links below. 

When all else fails, puncture filter away. 

Filter wrench.... sold in various colors by most brands look like these photos:
https://www.lislecorp.com/specialty-tools/filter-fuel-and-oil/wide-range-filter-wrench
https://www.lislecorp.com/specialty...830-61-124mm-3-jaw-filter-wrench-with-adapter
https://www.motivxtools.com/collections/all-products/products/universal-2-5-3-25-oil-filter-wrench


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

I didn't think it was even possible to install a screw-on oil filter that tight.Wow!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Note to self. Have the dealer perform the first service. Get a free car wash too.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

Butcher said:


> Note to self. Have the dealer perform the first service. Get a free car wash too.



Got a free engine wash too


Dealer tried to use wrong oil spec, tried to steal magnetic drain plug, and then spilled oil all over the engine causing a smoke show, did not torque the drain plug, did not prefill the oil filter, and then argued with the customer(me) concerning the quality of their pathetic work


My recommendation is to DIY and never go to a dealer for simple maintenance

My 2019 came with 2 maintenance intervals for free 10k and 20k miles.... useless!!!!


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

After reading this thread I decided to go to the dealer as the 10k and 20k services are included with the car. 

My 2019 Golf had the oil filter cross threaded on there. After deforming the oil filter it finally broke loose. The thread post had to be replaced. They had to drive to a dealer 45 minutes away to get the part. The service manager said this is something they usually never have to replace. Thankfully the worst of it was the delay while the car was stuck up on the lift. No extra cost and the post is $15 so not a huge cost, but still I would rather Volkswagen eat the cost than me. 

If you have a somewhat good dealer nearby have them do the first change. This would have been a nightmare on ramps in my driveway. Going forward DIY will be fine.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

petemx5 said:


> One suggestion that I did read was to remove the filter while the engine is still hot, I guess that could potentially make the gasket softer,


and the oil flow better when hot


----------

